# link to model cars mag article



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

http://jsssoftware.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=32109


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm on the Model Cars Magazine website every day, but I have yet to buy the actual magazine! I think I'll have to actually go out and buy this issue. It looks like you did some phenomonal work on that ol' Impala. You say in the link that it's "18th scale" - I take that to mean 1:18? I'm not aware of any 1:18 '67 Impala kit, so am I right to assume it's a scratchbuild?


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

CorvairJim said:


> I'm on the Model Cars Magazine website every day, but I have yet to buy the actual magazine! I think I'll have to actually go out and buy this issue. It looks like you did some phenomonal work on that ol' Impala. You say in the link that it's "18th scale" - I take that to mean 1:18? I'm not aware of any 1:18 '67 Impala kit, so am I right to assume it's a scratchbuild?


you can get it at the hobby shop most carry it.and it is a 1/18 diecast i believe an ertl.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

JERSEYJUNKER1 said:


> you can get it at the hobby shop most carry it.and it is a 1/18 diecast i believe an ertl.


I realized after posting my response that I've enjoyed your aging/weathering work on diecasts for quite some time on the MCM website. You, sir, are a true artist.


----------

